# David Smith first ever to get all 61 ICC Certifications!



## jpranch (Dec 9, 2011)

Pursuit of Excellence By Ray Sack, President of BOCONEO The International Code Council (ICC) in its efforts to provide safety, affordable living and a sustainable future to the public provides not only codes and standards for all types of disciplines but various means for measuring your understanding of them. One of their tools is found in the ICC National Certification Exam Bulletin. In this document ICC currently provides forty-five exams for all types of disciplines. One obtains a certification for passing each exam, and by grouping some of these certifications one can obtain a total of sixty-one (61) certifications. The highest certification available through ICC is the Master Code Professional (MCP) which requires a completion of fourteen (14) to eighteen (18) certifications depending on which electives you select to apply towards the MCP. David Smith The Building Officials Conference of Northeast Ohio (B.O.C.O.N.E.O.), a chapter of ICC and of the Ohio Building Officials Association, is focused on training and developing professionals in the interpretation and enforcement of building and fire codes. The tagline for the BOCONEO Code Institutes is "Where education is at the center of our organization." David Smithnd Vice-President of BOCONEO, discusses with me in the following coversation how he has benefited from the education provided by ICC, the State of Ohio Board of Building Standards (BBS), the Ohio Building Officials Association (OBOA), BOCONEO and other organizations: RAY: I realized that when you passed your last ICC exam that you were the only one in the whole world that has obtained all sixty-one (61) ICC certifications. That is a huge accomplishment. That is like someone climbing Mount Everest. How did you do it? DAVID: Let me first say that I am thankful for the grace and opportunity given to me by the Lord. If you were to look at my resume, you would see that I am a very goal orientated individual. My family would tell you that I am very analytical, systematic and persistent. I will confess that this personal endeavor of obtaining all of ICC certifications has demanded more commitment and more sacrifice of my time than any other professional achievement in my life, including my Masters of Arts Degree. For this reason I have been prodding ICC to become accredited and convert their certifications into a degree program. I believe it would be a win-win situation for everyone. RAY: In addition to the ICC certifications, I understand that you also have certifications with the State of Ohio Board of Building Standards (BBS), the American Concrete Institute (ACI), the Association of State Floodplain Managers (ASFPM), the Ohio Manufactured Home Commission (OMHC) and two LEED AP certifications with the United States Green Building Council (USGBC). How do you maintain the continual education for all of them? DAVID: It is definitely a challenge. The certification through ACI was a prerequisite for taking one of ICC special inspector’s exams. The Ohio Manufactured Home Commission requires certification to perform inspections on manufactured homes, the Association of State Floodplain Managers has a certification for floodplain management and the two LEED AP certifications enable me to understand better the direction in sustainable living. The ICC Fire Extinguishing Technician certifications are recognized by the National Association of Fire Equipment Distributors (NAFED), but all of these certifications mentioned require continual education or you lose them. Picture for a moment a performer that spins plates on sticks. He spins one, then two, then three and so on, but then they begin to wobble. He then has to run to all of them again to keep them spinning. I feel like at this moment in my life all the plates are spinning, but don’t ask me for how much longer. I am hoping that one day soon all the associations will collaborate and reciprocate with the continual education requirements; otherwise, I fear that a few of my plates shall fall off of the sticks. Are you beginning to understand why I would want ICC to convert their certifications into a degree program? A degree is yours to keep and is in many ways more valuable in the world, but a certification can be forfeited for failure to maintain it. Having said this, I still have no regrets for taking all those exams. They have provided me with a broad understanding of the codes and standards that I would not have obtained had I not ventured down this road. It has given me a great appreciation for the vast amount of professionals in the industry and how each has a part to play. Reaching this goal has instilled in me that no one knows it all and that we all need to work together for the benefit of others. RAY: It is still hard to believe that you obtained all of ICC certifications. So, what are you going to do now that you have achieved this goal? DAVID: In the beginning Ray you compared my achievement to climbing Mount Everest. One savors the moment for a while, but then we continue to go on serving until the next wave of opportunity comes. Opportunities are translated into goals, and as I mentioned already, I am a very goal oriented individual. I work with numerous governmental agencies, fire officials, zoning inspectors, professionals, contractors and the public. Having a broad understanding of the codes and standards enables me to better assist those going through the planning, developing and inspection processes. ICC hit the nail on the head with their tagline of "People Helping People Build a Safer World." RAY: Thank you, David. You have definitely been an encouragement to us all in your pursuit of excellence. DAVID: Thank you, Ray, and might I say, that it is and has been a pleasure serving BOCONEO under your leadership with the BOCONEO Officers.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1167


View attachment 1628


View attachment 1628


/monthly_2011_12/DS.jpg.9a54f85f87a6cd96d3788d50e5f058a6.jpg


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 9, 2011)

That really just goes beyond amazing.


----------



## rshuey (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow. Good for him, and on the other side of it, wtf? no thanks...haha

"Master of none" comes to mind. haha


----------



## righter101 (Dec 9, 2011)

I have to think Everest might be a bit easier.

He can look forward to a new set of certs coming out every year.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 9, 2011)

I am not familiar with when ICC started offering their certs.  I wonder how many that would be for an average number of exams per year?  Only 54 more to go!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 9, 2011)

> I wonder how many that would be for an average number of exams per year? Only 54 more to go!


There are only 45 exams which is quite an accomplishment for an individual. So 10 per year = 4.5 years

He only needs 4.5 CEU's every 3 years to keep all 61 ICC certs active


----------



## Daddy-0- (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow. Thanks for sharing. I thought MCP was pretty amazing.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 12, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> There are only 45 exams which is quite an accomplishment for an individual. So 10 per year = 4.5 yearsHe only needs 4.5 CEU's every 3 years to keep all 61 ICC certs active


Well that makes me feel better.  Only 38 more to go....not sure about the 10 per year, I kind of have other stuff to do also and testing dates are limited.  I might be on the 4 per year equals ten years plan


----------



## Alias (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow, that is truly amazing.


----------



## rktect 1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Exactly what position requires this?

Amazing is not the word I am going to choose to describe this.


----------



## BSSTG (Dec 12, 2011)

Greetings,

Well I just can't help it. When I saw this thread I immediately thought of one of my favorite old rock tunes by Styx "Too Much Time on My Hands"

BS


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 12, 2011)

rktect 1 said:
			
		

> Exactly what position requires this?Amazing is not the word I am going to choose to describe this.


OCD might describe it, but you have to admit it is impressive.


----------



## Mule (Dec 13, 2011)

Dang.. and I feel really good about my 4 or 5..... don't really remember..... How does that actually work? I have the UBC certification and that was when residential and commercial were in the same code.

So am I a certified ICC Residential Building Inspector or does the UBC Cert get thrown out the window when it comes to ICC residential? That don't make sense does it? I'm certified to inspect residential buildings under the UBC but not under the IRC???? Dang! Guess I better adopt the 97 UBC  

Sorry to take away from David's glory! I just started thinking... and boy does it hurt!

Way to go David!!!!


----------



## mjesse (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the amount of cash he has laid out for tests and required books.

I find it hard to justify the expense incurred to pass an open book test.

mj


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 13, 2011)

mjesse said:
			
		

> I'm surprised no one has mentioned the amount of cash he has laid out for tests and required books.I find it hard to justify the expense incurred to pass an open book test.
> 
> mj


there are books for the tests? d'oh!


----------



## pwood (Dec 13, 2011)

Mule said:
			
		

> Dang.. and I feel really good about my 4 or 5..... don't really remember..... How does that actually work? I have the UBC certification and that was when residential and commercial were in the same code. So am I a certified ICC Residential Building Inspector or does the UBC Cert get thrown out the window when it comes to ICC residential? That don't make sense does it? I'm certified to inspect residential buildings under the UBC but not under the IRC???? Dang! Guess I better adopt the 97 UBC
> 
> Sorry to take away from David's glory! I just started thinking... and boy does it hurt!
> 
> Way to go David!!!!


someone has a bad case of certificate envy. way to go david!


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 13, 2011)

mjesse said:
			
		

> I'm surprised no one has mentioned the amount of cash he has laid out for tests and required books.I find it hard to justify the expense incurred to pass an open book test.
> 
> mj


He may have taken the test without the use of a book.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 13, 2011)

Mule said:
			
		

> Dang.. and I feel really good about my 4 or 5..... don't really remember..... How does that actually work? I have the UBC certification and that was when residential and commercial were in the same code. So am I a certified ICC Residential Building Inspector or does the UBC Cert get thrown out the window when it comes to ICC residential? That don't make sense does it? I'm certified to inspect residential buildings under the UBC but not under the IRC???? Dang! Guess I better adopt the 97 UBC
> 
> Sorry to take away from David's glory! I just started thinking... and boy does it hurt!
> 
> Way to go David!!!!


No you are not certified under the ICC for residential unless you take the exam.

An ICC  Building Inspector cert you have to pass both commercial and residential exams

A legacy exam is a Commercial Inspector cert

Passing an ICC residential will be a Residential Building Inspector Cert

* To obtain the Residential Combination Inspector certification (R5), completion of the four Residential Inspectorcertifications is required. ICC does not recognize prior inspector certifications issued by any of themodel code organizations (MCO) as equivalent to the four ICC residential inspector certifications. The rationalefor this decision is that the scope of these prior MCO inspector examinations was very limited in thearea of residential inspection. This ICC policy is directed by the ICC Board for International Professional
​Standards (BIPS).


----------



## brudgers (Dec 13, 2011)

> Picture for a moment a performer that spins plates on sticks.


Yep, that's pretty much how I see it...an entertaining parlor trick, not really a measure of professional success.


----------



## codeworks (Dec 13, 2011)

nice work,my  hat is off to him, i dont need 64 certs. one thing to add, about the "degree" discussion, as with any education, just because the certificate expires, doesn't mean the "education acquired while obtaining that certification will expire along with it" . there are lots of good inspectors out there with out any certifications, lots of certifications may not make one a good inspector. impressive endeaver none the less.


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 13, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Yep, that's pretty much how I see it...an entertaining parlor trick, not really a measure of professional success.


That may be true, not very likely, but a possibility.

Brudgers we haven’t heard much from you lately and I thought that I was having withdrawals. I’m over it already.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 14, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Yep, that's pretty much how I see it...an entertaining parlor trick, not really a measure of professional success.


it could be a measure of professional success if that is one's profession.  from my experience, a permit expediter might be deemed successful depending on their repertoire of parlor tricks, and the degree of difficulty to which, or in which jurisdiction, they are performed.

the bigger question the interviewer should have asked, now that the 64 certs are all spinning on their sticks, is:

RAY: 'David, what would you say it is you do here?'

DAVID: '_Well Ray, I work with the people so that_ the numerous governmental agencies, fire officials, zoning inspectors, professionals, contractors _don't have to_. Having a broad understanding of the codes and standards enables me to better assist the people going through the planning, developing and inspection processes _so the gd engineers don't have too!  I am a people person Bob!_

RAY: 'Who is Bob?'

DAVID:  '_Sorry Ray, Bob was the last guy who interviewed me._'


----------



## steveray (Dec 14, 2011)

I always wanted to write a sequel to Office Space that was from the construction side after the ending......now about those TPS reports...



			
				Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> it could be a measure of professional success if that is one's profession.  from my experience, a permit expediter might be deemed successful depending on their repertoire of parlor tricks, and the degree of difficulty to which, or in which jurisdiction, they are performed.  the bigger question the interviewer should have asked, now that the 64 certs are all spinning on their sticks, is:
> 
> RAY: 'David, what would you say it is you do here?'
> 
> ...


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 14, 2011)

It's a shame how much I forget about things that are not related to code. My wife thinks I do it on purpose, which I suppose I do by unconsciously prioritizing things I feel are important. She loves that I remember little details from the conversations we’ve had over the years about her workday.  

For some reason, when I start talking about my day at work, her eye’s glaze over, and she starts mumbling quietly to her self. :roll:


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 14, 2011)

steveray said:
			
		

> I always wanted to write a sequel to Office Space that was from the construction side after the ending......now about those TPS reports...


We have a little two-line skit we do on heavy inspection Mondays.  I reckon a good screenplay could be written, but most of our office quotes are from Office Space, Caddy Shack and Super Troopers.  I have only made it to 8 "meows" when helping a contractor at the counter size deck footings.  So I have that going for me.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 14, 2011)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> For some reason, when I start talking about my day at work, her eye’s glaze over, and she starts mumbling quietly to her self. :roll:


Sounds vaguely familiar.


----------



## Mule (Dec 14, 2011)

pwood said:
			
		

> someone has a bad case of certificate envy. way to go david!


You talking about me????? Not envious of him at all ..... I don't care either way. Good for him if he wants to take something that far but me envious of him.... Nope. Anybody can obtain those with enough time and money! I don't want it! I'm retiring soon.......



			
				mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> No you are not certified under the ICC for residential unless you take the exam.An ICC  Building Inspector cert you have to pass both commercial and residential exams
> 
> A legacy exam is a Commercial Inspector cert
> 
> ...


----------



## IRONWORKER (Dec 15, 2011)

Greetings:  I noticed that an article was posted about me; so I thought I best sign up with this forum, and thank everyone for their comments and encouragement.  Doing what I did was much like a pole vaulter.  ICC kept raising the bar with the certifications, and it was just a personal goal and challenge to get over it.  I am definitely more aware of my strengths and weaknesses having done it.  There is just one thing... after taking all the exams and answering all those questions, I cannot understand why my wife would say to me when she asks me a question... "Don't answer a question with a question."  Ha!  You all have a nice day.  Best Regards, David Smith


----------



## steveray (Dec 15, 2011)

Congrats David!


----------



## mjesse (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome David.

Stick around, your knowledge of the Codes can certainly be put to work here.

mj


----------



## Mule (Dec 15, 2011)

Soooo how long you been snooping around without signing up? You sneaky little devil you!!!  

Welcome aboard. However you done went and screwed up!!! You done been tagged as one who will have every answer!  

Congrats to you and your wife... most dedicated code officials wives no more than a lot of contractors do!!!


----------



## beach (Dec 15, 2011)

Congratulations David, and welcome!!!! Ignore the man behind the curtain.....


----------



## IRONWORKER (Dec 15, 2011)

Mule said:
			
		

> Soooo how long you been snooping around without signing up? You sneaky little devil you!!!   Welcome aboard. However you done went and screwed up!!! You done been tagged as one who will have every answer!
> 
> Congrats to you and your wife... most dedicated code officials wives no more than a lot of contractors do!!!


If you check, this is my second post.  I am new; so, be easy on me.


----------



## pwood (Dec 15, 2011)

Mule said:
			
		

> You talking about me????? Not envious of him at all ..... I don't care either way. Good for him if he wants to take something that far but me envious of him.... Nope. Anybody can obtain those with enough time and money! I don't want it! I'm retiring soon.......I do have the ICC Building Inspector cert. As stated above... I'm retiring soon and see no need to get any more...... You guys can have my part of them.....


mule,

i too will be taking my shingles to the social security office shortly for deposit in the round file. congratulations to the both of us.:mrgreen:

good to see david join the action here. i am a little envious of his accomplishment and hope he can learn us old farts a thing or 2!


----------



## Mule (Dec 15, 2011)

IRONWORKER said:
			
		

> If you check, this is my second post.  I am new; so, be easy on me.


Okay okay.... I'll be nice      I know a lot of people look around the forum without joining and I thought you may have been looking for a while and just decided to join. Glad to have you on board. You will be an assett to this board.

pwood.... CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## georgia plans exam (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome to the board. I think that is quite an accomplishment to have gotten that many certs. Congrats!

GPE


----------



## Coug Dad (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow! A celebrity in our midst.  Welcome!


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome, and please do post with us.


----------



## IRONWORKER (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you for all your welcomes.... I am looking forward to spending more time and exploring the various discussions on the Building Codes Forum.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 16, 2011)

I'll add my welcome also, and my congrats. And as others have said, please continue to hang out and contribute.


----------



## cbo25 (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats david bit needing only 4.5 CEUs every 3 years is kinda funny.


----------



## momcat (Apr 18, 2013)

I thought that too.......


----------

